# Confused between AMD 1100 T BE and intel is 2500k



## singh1982 (Dec 12, 2011)

i am confused between two processor 

my main aim is to set virtualization environment in my home for testing purpose link v motion,FT,DRS, etc...

RAM==12 GB
HDD==1 TB
Mother Board ==????????????

Pls suggest for same 

Thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

What is your max budget for the motherboard?


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2011)

Suggestion to pick up AMD FX-8120. 8 cores, slightly faster and all the latest instruction sets supported.

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 12, 2011)

Singh 1982 - 1100T. There has been some reports of certain components of BD bottlenecking in highly virtualized environments....

Tell me your budget there can be more options....!!??

Fill the questionnaire for buying new PC...


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2011)

I5 2500 k is better thn AMD x6 n Bulldozer too . Take I5 2500k + Z68 mobo


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 12, 2011)

rahulyo - hes talking about virtaulization. buying 2500k vs 1100T for virtualization is like buying a car(be it a ferrari) in place of a truck - however better the ferrari be - its purpose is not to carry stuff!!!


----------



## macho84 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi upto my believe virtualization needs dedicated cpu core to be alloted More the better. But In most case intel virtualization are top notch . But my advise if you are cpu hungry go for intel as its fastest of all when you overclock its a beast. And even one core will do the needfull. So you can run upto 3 environments. Still one will be there for other browsing. If more than 3 then go for amd as you can have 3 more.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 12, 2011)

macho - wrong u are - 1 core vs 2 cores?? - Not right bro!


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Suggestion to pick up AMD FX-8120. 8 cores, slightly faster and all the latest instruction sets supported.
> 
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5



i think this board is not available in india


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ No, it is available. For example, try SMC-International.


----------



## singh1982 (Dec 13, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> What is your max budget for the motherboard?



total budget of Cpu + MB is 16000

Thanks



ico said:


> Suggestion to pick up AMD FX-8120. 8 cores, slightly faster and all the latest instruction sets supported.
> 
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5



faster than wht ?

thanks



rahulyo said:


> I5 2500 k is better thn AMD x6 n Bulldozer too . Take I5 2500k + Z68 mobo



THANKS but the issue is that 2500K IS NOT GOOD AT VIRTUALIZATION AS PER SOME REPORTS, WHICH IS A MUST FOR ME. 2500T IS INFERIOR TO 2500K.
It is there in I7 but is expensive. My target is 2500K capabilities with good virtualization support in CPU.

I NEED VIRTUALIZATION AS WELL AS A FUTURE PROOF GOOD cpu ( future safe ) with in RS 16000

i HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

Get the following:-

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9.2K
Asus M5A97 @ 6.9K/MSI 890GXM-GD65 @ 6.8K

Exactly 16K

1st of all 1090T is a BE processor and when overclocked around 3.8/4 GHz it can give BD FX8120 or Intel 2500K a tough time in threaded apps as well as in games. it has very good support for virtualization and it is just 9K.

For motherboard, my choice is the MSI 890GXM-GD65 over the Asus 970 based mobo. The reasons are:
i. It is based on 890GX chipset, so offers more number of PCI-E lanes.
ii. It has support for full range of Bulldozer AM3+ processors
iii. good build quality 
iv. Very good layout although it is a Micro-ATX board
v. USB 3.0 and SATA III 6 Gbps ports
vi. Supports Crossfire at X8-X8 speed. good for gaming.


----------



## singh1982 (Dec 13, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Hi upto my believe virtualization needs dedicated cpu core to be alloted More the better. But In most case intel virtualization are top notch . But my advise if you are cpu hungry go for intel as its fastest of all when you overclock its a beast. And even one core will do the needfull. So you can run upto 3 environments. Still one will be there for other browsing. If more than 3 then go for amd as you can have 3 more.



But Intel does not have VTD in most CPUs which impacts virtualisation, assigning hardware to VMs.

Thanks



Cilus said:


> Get the following:-
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9.2K
> Asus M5A97 @ 6.9K/MSI 890GXM-GD65 @ 6.8K
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion

i am finally zeroing in on 1100T BE and Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H if you have any suggestion for same let me know your views.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 13, 2011)

if you want future proof board buy am3+ board 

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 (support crossfire at x16-x16)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

tineshsg, all the discussed boards in the above posts are AM3+ board. MSI 890GXM-GD65 and Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H have support for the full range of Am3+ BullDozer CPUs. And OP's main requirement is running Virtualization environment, not gaming. So a costly X16-X16 bandwidth based Multi-GPU support does not make any sense here.

Singh1982, the Gigabyte board you have suggested is priced around 9.5K. My suggestion is spend another 1K and get the *MSI 890FXA-GD70 board @ 10.3K* from MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - TheITWares.
Check the specs of this board, check some reviews of it and you'll find out that this MSI board is far ahead of the Gigabyte board in terms of performance and features. It is the flagship AM3 board from MSI and also has supports for full range of Bulldozer processors. But as like all FXA series, it doesn't have on-board GPU and you need a discrete Gfx card for it.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 13, 2011)

@OP - for the kind of use you have.. u shud probably go for an Asus Sabretooth 990FX. 
Rock solid stability for ur pc with that board + all features....

wassay Cilus? ure using the board how is it??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

The board is rock solid and offers tremendous Oceing but I don't think it is something extraordinary for its price. It offers performance just for its price.

And Lionking, check the review of 890FXA-GD70. It is also a rock solid board. I was planning to buy this one after doing lots of research but settled down for Sabertooth due to the unavailability of this board and dedicated AM3+ platform in case of 990FXA Sabertooth. Now my dream has been shattered after the not-so-good performance of Bulldozer.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The board is rock solid and offers tremendous Oceing but I don't think it is something extraordinary for its price. It offers performance just for its price.
> 
> And Lionking, check the review of 890FXA-GD70. It is also a rock solid board. I was planning to buy this one after doing lots of research but settled down for Sabertooth due to the unavailability of this board and dedicated AM3+ platform in case of 990FXA Sabertooth. Now my dream has been shattered after the not-so-good performance of Bulldozer.



hehehe... bulldozer was a real bummer!! 

chked 2 reviews(toms & bit-tech) of msi 890FX...
1's in favour of Asus 890GX. Other(toms) in favour of Gigabyte 890FX.

Also toms pointed out that 890FXA-GD70 has only a 4+1 phase power supply-*FAINTS*!! - Never would've guessed that in a million years!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :O 
890FX with 5 phase? Come on buddy!!!

What did u see in that board??! :O


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2011)

singh1982 said:


> faster than wht ?
> 
> thanks


Slightly faster than 1100T. If not, then it will get.

FX-8120/50 supports many new instruction sets and will only get faster over the time when apps start to utilize them. And also when Windows and Linux improve their scheduling to adapt with BD's architecture.

You can get 1100T but stick to the motherboard I suggested before. Get AM3+.

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5.

Avoid MSI motherboards for AMD CPUs. VRM issues.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

Just checked the VRM of 890Fxa, it is really sad that they launched a 10K+ mobo with 4+1 VRM design. tineshsg, I think you go with the other boards suggested by Lionking and ico. Also MSI 990FXA-GD80 comes under consideration. But if you want some sub 10K boards, consider the following:-
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 (8+2) VRM @ 9.5K
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3
Asus M5A99X EVO @ 11.2K
Asus M5A99X EVO Digital Power Design on AM3+ Platform


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 14, 2011)

890 series  not made for bulldozer


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 14, 2011)

singh1982 - u can go with 990fxa-ud5 its good choice!!


----------



## singh1982 (Dec 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Slightly faster than 1100T. If not, then it will get.
> 
> FX-8120/50 supports many new instruction sets and will only get faster over the time when apps start to utilize them. And also when Windows and Linux improve their scheduling to adapt with BD's architecture.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys for your inputs & efforts.

I was browsing through threads & came across "Best CPUs for money - in India" reference thread. BD is not included at all there & a friend of mine is serious in the combo of FX-8150 + GA-990FXA-UD5 ( still in the process of shortlisting a game card ).
He is a linux enthusiast with requirement of virtualization like me ( it's our job ) but also wants a good rig for gaming.

He even referenced a this URL for me.
PassMark - AMD FX-8150 Eight-Core - Price performance comparison

Could I get your feedback on this since BD comes nowhere in the list of the mentioned CPUs.

Thanks..


----------



## singh1982 (Dec 15, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> @OP - for the kind of use you have.. u shud probably go for an Asus Sabretooth 990FX.
> Rock solid stability for ur pc with that board + all features....
> 
> wassay Cilus? ure using the board how is it??



But ASUS as always is way toooooo expensive. It'll break my budget.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

singh1982 said:


> Thanks guys for your inputs & efforts.
> 
> I was browsing through threads & came across "Best CPUs for money - in India" reference thread. BD is not included at all there & a friend of mine is serious in the combo of FX-8150 + GA-990FXA-UD5 ( still in the process of shortlisting a game card ).
> He is a linux enthusiast with requirement of virtualization like me ( it's our job ) but also wants a good rig for gaming.
> ...


yup, that thread is written by me. But it is written from purely a gamer's perspective, that's why I didn't include FX-8120/50 there. (I think I'll update it now FX-8120 should get a slot for workstations)

But in your case (and may be his case), I can see VM applications being benefited by AVX, XOP and FMA4 instruction sets (supported by Bulldozer, not Phenom II) in the future. But lack of VT-d in i5-2500k is bad. i5-2500 has it, but then you can't overclock it. One doesn't really get Intel as the choice.

Now, in games FX-8120/50 were not performing consistently. Minimum FPS used to drop. Only today a patch by Microsoft was released to improve its thread scheduling in Windows 7 which improved performance in games (99% don't use more than 2 or 4 threads). Earlier 4 threads were being run on cores 0,1,2,3 and now they run on 0,2,4,6 (alternative cores) which has made performance in many games smooth. Like I said, it'd get better with time.

He can go with FX-8120/50 if he wants. FX-8120 is more worth it actually.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, FX-8120 is a good choice here. Also regarding pricing, contact some Kolkata based Online shops like MDcomputers.in. Today I checked the price in Vedant infotech, Kolkata; the price is just 11K + vat.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Yes, FX-8120 is a good choice here. Also regarding pricing, contact some Kolkata based Online shops like MDcomputers.in. Today I checked the price in Vedant infotech, Kolkata; *the price is just 11K + vat.*



Considering the price, 8120 can be suggested n place of 2500K IMO.


----------

